# Happy Birthday, Star Trek!



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 8, 2006)

From StarTrek.com

On this date in 1966, the first Star Trek episode aired on NBC. Also on this date in 1973, Star Trek: The Animated Adventures premiered_._ 

40 years...it doesn't seem nearly that long.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 8, 2006)

I can remember that first season, what does that say.
Terry

PS Happy Birthday Jim and spoock


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2006)

We should all do our best Bill Shatner impersonations today to celebrate!

Jeff


----------



## matt.m (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember the Star Trek of the mid 70's.  It is amazing what kids find enjoyable.  Looking back now it is amazing what they got away with special effects wise. 

The good old days of story over effects.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2006)

And just look at all the devices we use in everyday life and our world. 

Flip cell phones, wireless ear peices, full body medical scans, etc.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 8, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> We should all do our best Bill Shatner impersonations today to celebrate!
> 
> Jeff


 
It's! morethan! alittle! difficult! to! type! like! Shatner! speaks!


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> From StarTrek.com
> 
> On this date in 1966, the first Star Trek episode aired on NBC. Also on this date in 1973, Star Trek: The Animated Adventures premiered_._
> 
> 40 years...it doesn't seem nearly that long.


 
I suddenly feel VERY OLD as I remember when it first appeared.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy birthday! 

But its a bit sad to see that the franchise is somewhat moribund.  The last two series have certainly not "boldly gone where no man has gone before."  Instead they have been very formulaic, the franchise needs an injection of life if it is going to survive.

Lamont


----------



## Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool.  In honor of the 40th Birthday, I will try to be emotionless and logical today!

:uhyeah:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 8, 2006)

whats your favorite episode?
"city on the edge of forever" is mine.


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

stickarts said:


> whats your favorite episode?
> "city on the edge of forever" is mine.


 
Shore Leave..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 8, 2006)

TOS- The Trouble With Tribbles
TNG- The Measure Of A Man/Relics
DS9- Pilot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2fCgRkuYHg&NR

I am so looking forward to the rerelease of the original series to TV in  a few days. http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/news/article/25055.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2006)

You? Logical?

Yeah, right.

Jeff


----------



## bdparsons (Sep 8, 2006)

TOS: City on the Edge of Forever
TNG: Yesterday's Enterprise
DS9: Not a fan
VOY: Not a fan
ENT: You're kidding right?

Movies:
Original cast: Wrath of Khan
TNG cast: First Contact


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Sep 8, 2006)

Na-no Na-no......oh wait, wrong thread.

Didn't Mork from Ork have the same hand jester as Spock?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 8, 2006)

yes, but his was fingers forward as a handshake, I believe.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 8, 2006)

There is a Big Auction coming up of Star Trek memoribilia. 

They are predicting that Picard's flute will sell for between $600.00 & $1,000.00. I would pay three times that amount. I believe the episode is called 'Inner Light'. Regardless of the episode name, I believe it is the best hour of television ever made. My one wish, is that it was a two hour episode. Too much story, in not enough time. 

The best Star Trek movie, without a doubt, was Insurrection. Everybody chooses the Wrath of Kahn, but... they are wrong. 

I have a set of the pfaltzengraff dishes from Star Trek 6 - The search for Shakespear. 

I was just over two years old when the series premiered. I remember it from afterschool television in the late 70's.

What was the first episode shown? Mudd's Women?  or was it the Salt Monster?


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Na-no Na-no......oh wait, wrong thread.
> 
> Didn't Mork from Ork have the same hand jester as Spock?


 

LOL....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't really have a favorite episode as much as a favorite line:

From Star Trek IV:  The Voyage home where Spock and Kirk are walking through L.A and the cabby calls him a dumb ***.  

Kirks reply:  "Yeah, well double-dumb *** on you!"

Love that line! :lfao:


----------



## zDom (Sep 8, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> We should all do our best Bill Shatner impersonations today to celebrate!



Don't.....make....FUN ofWilliamShatner's-cadence. It...was....unique -- a style-all-his-own. One..we...SHALL rememberevermore.

Who here besides me thinks Hugo Weaving attended Bill Shatner's Acting School before doing his Agent Smith performance in The Matix?

(BTW: if you haven't seen the William Shatner Celebrity roast yet and don't mind hearing a LOT of homosexuality jokes -- George Takai was present -- then you may want to check it out. Some fairly funny moments there.)


----------



## zDom (Sep 8, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Didn't Mork from Ork have the same hand jester as Spock?



*flashes Spelling and Usage Nazi badge*

Excuse me sir, I need to speak with you a moment.

Unless you were trying to be punny, I think you mean "gesture."

*scrawls something illegible on citation pad, tears off a sheet and hands it to Nevada_MO_Guy*

I'm going to let you off with just a warning, but I suggest you keep an eye on your homonyms. Have a nice day.


----------



## Drac (Sep 8, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Don't really have a favorite episode as much as a favorite line:
> 
> From Star Trek IV: The Voyage home where Spock and Kirk are walking through L.A and the cabby calls him a dumb ***.
> 
> ...


 
Or when Spock asks "Isn't it time for a colorful metaphor"???


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 8, 2006)

My personal favorites:

*TOS *(a stretch, since I hated this series): The Trouble with Tribbles
*TNG*: Yesterday's Enterprise, The Best of Both Worlds, parts 1 and 2, Ensign Ro (the title character was my favorite)
*DS9* (my favorite Trek): Duet, the first three episodes of the second season (The Homecoming, The Circle, The Siege), Blood Oath, The Visitor, Trials and Tribble-lations, The Magnificant Ferengi (one of THE funniest Trek episodes, ever), Take Me Out to the Holosuite, the final nine episodes that wrapped up the Dominion War...just to name a few
*Voyager*: Didn't like this series too much, but I liked the "Q" episodes - Death Wish, The Q and the Grey, and Q2
*Enterprise*: HATED IT!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 8, 2006)

Drac said:


> Or when Spock asks "Isn't it time for a colorful metaphor"???


 
Though I don't like TOS, I did like the movies (except Star Trek: The Motion Sickness...I mean _Picture_).  Spock had some funny lines.  Kirk trying to teach him "Row, row, row your boat" during The Final Frontier was one of the funniest movie moments.

Another hilarious Trek movie moment was Deanna Troi getting drunk during First Contact:

"Timeline?  This is no time to argue about time, we DON'T HAVE THE TIME!"  *pause*  "What was I saying?"


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 8, 2006)

That's "Star Trek: The Motionless Picture"

Gotta agree with Michael on the episode where Picard learns to play the flute while living a lifetime in a few minutes...  Great episode (and my wife and I reply variations of the scene where Picard's wife tells his friend to go home and he just says "yes ma;am"...sometimes you just do what you're told...)


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Sep 8, 2006)

zDom said:


> I'm going to let you off with just a warning, but I suggest you keep an eye on your homonyms. Have a nice day.


Thanks for that  

I prefer the yello Homonyms over the white, with a little butter and salt..hmmm.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Another Star Trek moment I personally enjoy immensely is Data singing at Troi and Riker's wedding.

Corny but completely entertaining.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 8, 2006)

I heavily border on being a hardcore trekkie.  Believe it or not, VOY was my favorite of all of the Treks.  While it was really TNG lite, something about it made me attach emotionally to that crew getting home.

By the way, I have lots of links relating to Klingon martial arts if anyone wants me to list them.

AoG


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 8, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:


> That's "Star Trek: The Motionless Picture"
> 
> Gotta agree with Michael on the episode where Picard learns to play the flute while living a lifetime in a few minutes... Great episode (and my wife and I reply variations of the scene where Picard's wife tells his friend to go home and he just says "yes ma;am"...sometimes you just do what you're told...)


 
I always loved the way they said good bye in that episode ... 

"Go softly, Batai".

And, from The Voyage Home ... 
Spock ... 
'They like you very much, but they are not, the hell your whales.'​


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> And just look at all the devices we use in everyday life and our world.
> 
> Flip cell phones, wireless ear peices, full body medical scans, etc.



Science Fiction is often the precurser to science fact. 

I really enjoyed the Homage they did to Star Trek on Futurama, where the energy cloud has captured the heads of the actors so it could have a star Trek convention:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 9, 2006)

I also loved in star trek 4 when 
spock says out of the blue "Gracie is pregnant" and the car comes to a screeching stop!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Sep 9, 2006)

Remember that episode were the crew from Star Trek DS9 went back in time and interacted with the crew from the original Star Trek on Space Station K-7, with the little fuzzy tribbles and the two different looking klingons?

Worf was there and the original Klingons were there and the DS9 fellows asked Worf why the klingons looked different and he said...........


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 10, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Remember that episode were the crew from Star Trek DS9 went back in time and interacted with the crew from the original Star Trek on Space Station K-7, with the little fuzzy tribbles and the two different looking klingons?
> 
> Worf was there and the original Klingons were there and the DS9 fellows asked Worf why the klingons looked different and he said...........



"Yes, they are Klingons...it is something we do not talk about with outsiders!"


----------



## Blindside (Sep 10, 2006)

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Remember that episode were the crew from Star Trek DS9 went back in time and interacted with the crew from the original Star Trek on Space Station K-7, with the little fuzzy tribbles and the two different looking klingons?
> 
> Worf was there and the original Klingons were there and the DS9 fellows asked Worf why the klingons looked different and he said...........


 
You think I remember what Worf said?  Bah, I'm too busy looking at Jadzia Dax in a TOS female uniform, what were they thinking getting rid of that particular ensemble?  A mini skirt and go-go boots just about commands respect!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 10, 2006)

Blindside said:


> You think I remember what Worf said?  Bah, I'm too busy looking at Jadzia Dax in a TOS female uniform, what were they thinking getting rid of that particular ensemble?  A mini skirt and go-go boots just about commands respect!



BAH...you are such a...guy.  :whip:


----------



## Blindside (Sep 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> BAH...you are such a...guy. :whip:


 
Yes, yes I am.

I seem to recall reading a Next Generation book that had a thoughtline from Riker that went something like: "there is something about a Star Fleet uniform that makes a woman look like a boy."  

But Jadzia was my favorite character from that show, I loved her relationship with Sisko, and her later marriage to Worf.  Can you blame me if I wondered how far down the spots went?

Lamont


----------



## Kreth (Sep 11, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Can you blame me if I wondered how far down the spots went?


All the way...


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Blindside said:


> I seem to recall reading a Next Generation book that had a thoughtline from Riker that went something like: "there is something about a Star Fleet uniform that makes a woman look like a boy."


It does seem a bit different from the female Klingon uniform.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

I watched Generations the other night.  Giggled my silly head off at Data as he was getting used to the new emotion ship in him he was asked by the Captain to scan for life forms and he starts to sing...

Life forms! 
You tiny little life forms! 
You precious little life forms! 
Where ...
are ...
you? .......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2006)

Ah yes....the Famous Klingon K'leavege.  Made possible due to the K'ross yer K'heart uniform.  

It's able to upgrade a scout to a DD7 heavy cruiser! LOL!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 12, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Life forms!
> You tiny little life forms!
> You precious little life forms!
> Where ...
> ...



Hehehehe...  :boing1:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I watched Generations the other night. Giggled my silly head off at Data as he was getting used to the new emotion ship in him he was asked by the Captain to scan for life forms and he starts to sing...
> 
> Life forms!
> You tiny little life forms!
> ...


 
I wet my pants during that scene, too cause the bips and beeps from his panel where in tune with the song!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 13, 2006)

Another funny Trek scene, which is where I got my current sig:


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 9, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> There is a Big Auction coming up of Star Trek memoribilia.
> 
> They are predicting that Picard's flute will sell for between $600.00 & $1,000.00. I would pay three times that amount. I believe the episode is called 'Inner Light'. Regardless of the episode name, I believe it is the best hour of television ever made. My one wish, is that it was a two hour episode. Too much story, in not enough time.


 
Well, I wouldn't even have gotten close (Imagine that).

The *OPENING *bid on the Ressikan Flute was $13,000.00 The Final Bid price was $40,000.00. Add to that the closing fees and buyer's premium, and the flute was out that door for $48,000.00.

It makes one wonder how Christie's Auction House could be so wrong in their estimates. Did they low ball the numbers, hoping to get an extra news cycle? Or are they just incompetent when it comes to Star Trek? 

The total auction brought in more than $7,000,000.00

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Inner_Light_(TNG_episode)


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

I would love to have that flute.  Maybe someday when I become independently wealthy.   I agree MichaelEdward, it was one of the best episodes ever.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 9, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> It makes one wonder how Christie's Auction House could be so wrong in their estimates. Did they low ball the numbers, hoping to get an extra news cycle? Or are they just incompetent when it comes to Star Trek?



The later I think. But you can hardly blame them. All the start trek fans I know who would spend 48,000 dollars for a Ressikan Flute are not people I would suspect _actually had_ 48,000 dollars.

Are Warren Buffet and Bill Gates closet trekers?


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 30, 2006)

So, I'm back stuck in a hotel room in Fargo, ND. Expecting Snow tonight, Oh, Joy. They got Spike TV on the tele ... thisafternoon ... back to back 'Reunification I & II' is being broadcast. 

It is a Good Day.

Picard, Sarek, Spock, Klingons, Romulans.

Hope, anti-prejudice, politics. 

It *IS* a Good Day.

EDIT ---- AND --- Klingon Opera  ---- Woo Hoo ---- END EDIT


----------

